# Young fit army guy needing advice



## watyj (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey guys, first time I've ever posted on one of these sites and just asking for some general advice. 

I'm 22 years old, physically active. I have been weight training on and off for roughly 3-4 years. 
I am 5'6" and weigh 71kg. I am of a stocky build and don't struggle to put muscle on.

I am currently 13% body fat and have wanted to have ripped abs and physique for a long time now. 
I have been doing research on anavar and was thinking of doing it as most things I've read about it it seems pretty safe.

I've never touched any steroid before so this would be my first. I want to get into single digit body fat and go home from my tour of Afghanistan looking so ripped for my girl and myself. 

I train chest, back, shoulders, arms, and legs.. I work on abs every other day. 

My diet, I tend to have an egg white omelette in morning, for lunch I tend to have some sort of pasta with chicken breast so I have energy for my evening workout. And for dinner I have chicken and vegetables. I take whey protein first thing in morning and after workout. 

Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 21, 2013)

seems that you have your diet and training in check. But at your age remember your still producing testosterone. If you got some time do some research on logs for these. Orbit Nutrition - Prohormones For Extremely Cheap def look into Msten, and Halo. Make sure to view other members logs and you can learn a whole lot of information.


----------



## Dr.G (Dec 21, 2013)

no steroid is safe. anavar can mess u up real bad since you are at your peak of producing test. it will also mess up your cholesterol levels among other things. and in the end you will surely lose everything you have built using anavar. in short, if you are not competing and earning your life from bodybuilding then the steroid option at your age is a very bad decision and a useless decision. 
However, i am almost certain that you will take it since you just go read stuff on the net and ask here and there and all will tell you it is safe ( which is a bunch of BS) so if you take it , then take half the dosage recommended for a normal cycle. you will  some good results (less than a full dosage) but it will last you longer and you will not need any pct crap after. Note that the PCT is as harmful as the cycle itself.
i have your size basically but now i am older. i am 5' 5 and 75 kg now at 52 years old, at your age i was 71 kg too and could gain muscle if i breathe. i used anavar once but i was in my 40's and i took half a dose and got really good results.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 21, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> no steroid is safe. anavar can mess u up real bad since you are at your peak of producing test.it will also mess up your cholesterol levels
> 
> More crap comes out of your mouth than you ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 21, 2013)

watyj said:


> Hey guys, first time I've ever posted on one of these sites and just asking for some general advice.
> 
> I'm 22 years old, physically active. I have been weight training on and off for roughly 3-4 years.
> I am 5'6" and weigh 71kg. I am of a stocky build and don't struggle to put muscle on.
> ...



*Steroids*

No steroid alone is going to get you down to a ripped abs. 



watyj said:


> I train chest, back, shoulders, arms, and legs.. I work on abs every other day.





watyj said:


> My diet, I tend to have an egg white omelette in morning, for lunch I tend to have some sort of pasta with chicken breast so I have energy for my evening workout. And for dinner I have chicken and vegetables. I take whey protein first thing in morning and after workout.



*Diet*

Your caloric intake is too low and not going to get you to the promised land.  

As with any low calorie diet, you metabolism is going to slow down.  

Once it does, the only way to increase fat loss is to decrease your caloric intake.  

With each decrease in calories, your metabolism is going to slow down. 

What you end up with is a spiraling down effect to insure fat loss. 

Along the way you are going to lose muscle mass, as well. 

Before you ever take an anabolic, you need to get you diet and training on track. 

The requires more education or someone to personally work with you on this.

I understand you desire to get down to a single digit number but you are on the wrong road.

No one can provide you with enough information in a sentence or paragraph. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## 13bret (Dec 21, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> then take half the dosage recommended for a normal cycle. you will  some good results (less than a full dosage) but it will last you longer and you will not need any pct crap after. Note that the PCT is as harmful as the cycle itself.


Dude, you shouldnt be giving advice on anything beyond staying alive in beiruit. Third world advice in my opinion.


----------



## perarded123 (Dec 22, 2013)

If you aint into competing bodybuilding and want to have a healthy hpta, stick with the natty route, I work with an endo so I advise only with helpful intentions. I recommend the following:
IronMag Labs Maximum Pump Extreme
for cutting fat while maintaining muscle Molecular Nutrition X-Factor 
for test opt and utilization i like BPS EndoSurge Turbo (180 Caps) along IronMag Labs E-CONTROL Rx 2.0 
also be sure to have whey, creatine mono, zinc and magnesium oil


----------



## Dr.G (Dec 22, 2013)

Kenny: steroids can never give any lasting effect the scientific facts are that if you take enough to stop producing your own test then you lose more than you built.
no need to stupid research articles funded by steroid makers, just look around you and study the facts of medicine. however if he takes  small dosage he will keep some gains for a longer period but in the end he will lose it. 
No steroid is safe wisely and not wisely. the fact is: the quantity used for a normal cycle is ALREADY an abuse by itself and exceeds by many folds the recommended medical dosage.you better give advice on training and skip the medical stuff and leave it for others, you give good training advice  so stick with that. i am no steroid expert when it comes to using it , but iam surely well informed about steroids and i have been around long enough to see what it does. so for a 22 years old guy who will not compete  steroids is not an option.
and please stop that crap about your research this and  research that it is just a waste of time ...go ask an expert on that he already has done all the research you want and he will give you the answers.... i have done that.


----------



## newmass (Dec 26, 2013)

At 22 if you MUST do anything.... some of the peptides might be worth researching..... you probably have high enough test levels


----------

